# Lexmark Druckerprobleme

## mithrial

Hallo,

ich habe einen Lexmark Prevail Pro 705, welcher auch direkt von Haus aus Linuxtreiber mitbringt, allerdings nur als deb.sh und rpm.sh. Ich kann die deb oder rpm also nicht umwandeln (alien, deb2tar etc.).

Ich führe also eine der beiden Dateien aus und der Drucker wird auch ohne Fehlermeldung installiert.

Doch leider wird als Verbindung socket:// gewählt und nicht lxnet://. In der CUPS-Konfiguration kann ich lxnet auch nicht als Adapter auswählen.

Unter Ubuntu ist die Installation und Benutzung kein Problem.

Was für Informationen braucht ihr noch?

```

> eix -e net-print/cups

[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.3.11-r1!t (~)1.3.11-r2!t (~)1.4.2-r1!t {X acl avahi dbus debug gnutls java (+)jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh linguas_zh_TW pam perl php (+)png ppds python samba slp (+)ssl static (+)tiff xinetd zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  1.4.2-r1!t(16:06:36 02.02.2010)(X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg ldap linguas_de pam perl png python samba ssl tiff -debug -kerberos -linguas_da -linguas_es -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sv -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_TW -php -slp -static -xinetd)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System.

```

----------

